# H202, bacteria, & enzymes. Everything you need to know!



## MediMary (May 19, 2009)

there seems to be some debate floating around about H202, bacteria, & enzymes,: how they work, and how to use them.
Hopefully this will make things easier!






































[/QUOTE]

thanks gypsy b. 
thanks RIU
In
Love you guys!


----------



## MediMary (May 26, 2010)

Bumb* one year old thread.. good info though


----------



## MediMary (May 26, 2010)

I got like 5 people who gave me rep for this post today, but nobody left their names..
glad you folks enjoyed though..


----------



## MediMary (May 30, 2010)

last bumb.. then ill let it sleep again for another year.. peace out guys


----------



## jumboSWISHER (Jun 9, 2010)

damn ill leave my name, thts sum goooood shit! lol 
forreal tho, really good stuff to know =]


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 9, 2010)

Bump for a good thread


----------



## Magnetar (Jun 9, 2010)

H202 works great in my hydro system. 
I add it every time I change the nutes out and add extra to the top reservoir.
I know how much to put in and never overdo it. 
It keeps the valves, nozzles and pumps clog free.
If I don't add it everything gets caked with bacteria and fungus. 
It also makes my plants happier with it in there. 

If you overdo it there will be yellow stripes in your leaves.


----------



## MediMary (Jun 20, 2010)

The only time I like to use h202 is in aeroponic systems, in all other systems I have much larger root masses by using beneficial fungi and bacteria.
plus you cant use organic nutes with h202.


----------



## locs14 (Jan 30, 2011)

why cant you use h202 in organic im using fox farm some stuff is organic and i realy need to flush can i use the h202


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 30, 2011)

Can you use h2o2 with House and Garden nutes?


----------



## locs14 (Jan 31, 2011)

WOW nice pic. hornedfrom2000 but anyways medimerry was using soil application for h202


----------



## MediMary (Jan 31, 2011)

I have changed my mind since posting this up over a year and a half ago,(been reading a ton an experimenting over the last year), h202 is great stuff, *don't get the stuff with stabilizers*, Guys come check out my new grow, lots of great info 
https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/400589-medi-takes-under-current-rdwc.html
If interested in h202 check out some of "al. b. fuct"s posts on the subject h202.


----------



## zigzagzak (Jan 31, 2011)

I was just about to say that you were talking out your ass, but you already beat me to it. H2o2 keeps my res and roots clean. And that makes me and my girls happy. It is those bacteria and enzymes on the market that are a big waste of money and do nothing good for your plant


----------



## MediMary (Jan 31, 2011)

H202 won't do anything for brown algae which was the problem I had, 
Microbes have their place in a garden as well in my opinion, and nothing beats roots excel.
what size dose are you using and what % h202 do you use?

is these the plants the plants you were using the h202 on? https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/330825-help-my-big-fan-leaves.html


----------



## Mongobud (Jan 31, 2011)

Roots excel definitely. I only use h2o2 in my cloner between uses. 

Nice thread MediMary +rep.


----------



## Mongobud (Jan 31, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Can you use h2o2 with House and Garden nutes?


H&G have alot of beneficial micro organisms even in the base nutes so no..do not use H2o2 with H&G use there roots excelorator all through clone veg and 3 weeks into flower. I use 4ml of hygrozyme per gallon after that. ...I wonder if you shop at Lonestar Hydroponics and Organics. =)


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 31, 2011)

Where can you buy higher percentage h2o2? I've looked around some, but don't see it really.


----------



## Mongobud (Jan 31, 2011)

Don't use it with H&G nutes..use roots excelorator.

But you can find h2o2 at hydroshops at 32-50% and some health food stores at about 12%


----------



## Serapis (Jan 31, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Where can you buy higher percentage h2o2? I've looked around some, but don't see it really.


H2O2 is considered caustic. 3% solution you can find all day in a pharmacy, the 35% you want has to be purchased locally, and there may be restrictions on it's purchase. You can buy 17.5% online and have it shipped to you. It is the strongest that can be sent through the US Mail. I use that and simply double up my droppers.


----------



## MediMary (Jan 31, 2011)

_Im pretty sure madfarmers h202 is 29% Im going to check with him and see if it contains any stabilizers if it is ill post up a link where to buy it online._


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jan 31, 2011)

Mongobud said:


> H&G have alot of beneficial micro organisms even in the base nutes so no..do not use H2o2 with H&G use there roots excelorator all through clone veg and 3 weeks into flower. I use 4ml of hygrozyme per gallon after that. ...I wonder if you shop at Lonestar Hydroponics and Organics. =)


 Hahaha at the lonestar hydro comment. Texas hydroponics is the best place to shop


----------



## MediMary (Jan 31, 2011)

Nah man SanDiego hydroponics till I die best deals anywhere( and heck I live in New Mexico).Texas hydroponics couldn't hold a candle to SDhydro (I have been to texas hydro.).
http://www.sdhydroponics.com


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jan 31, 2011)

MediMary said:


> Nah man SanDiego hydroponics till I die best deals anywhere( and heck I live in New Mexico).Texas hydroponics couldn't hold a candle to SDhydro (I have been to texas hydro.).
> http://www.sdhydroponics.com


 Haha just had to mess with mongo bud, sounded like he lived by me. All the hydro stores seem about the same to me as far as what they stock, and now that ive discovered riu I dont bother asking them questions anymore. Texas Hydro has my business as long as my buddy keeps getting me discounts


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 31, 2011)

MediMary said:


> ( and heck I live in New Mexico)


 hell me too lol


----------



## MediMary (Jan 31, 2011)

_hit up sdhydroponics man they kill the prices of the elpaso and albq stores homie free shipping on orders over 50.00$ til the end of next month._


----------



## Mongobud (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok I'm not saying much more but they're is a reason house and garden are both stocked in SD and in texas. ..yea I don't get mixed up in the politics of the different shops in Texas or anywhere else. Its all cuthroat and shit talk between them. I've worked in one, plan to open my own possibly in another state. The only difference between grow shops is they arepromised exclusive lines of product. Lonestar hydro (sd hydro) have exclusive house and garden. Texas hydro has exclusive to canna.

Its all about greed I can't respect that.

But back on topic Humbolt Nutrients also makes Myco madness and Mayan microzye...they both along with the Honey ES were fucking great with Roots Organic soil or soiless.


----------



## drgreentm (Jan 31, 2011)

MediMary said:


> _hit up sdhydroponics man they kill the prices of the elpaso and albq stores homie free shipping on orders over 50.00$, the real question is do they ship the higher strength H202? LOL_


 yup im shopping at alb stores im going to deffinetly check them out thanks for the info bro +rep good thread too.


----------



## MediMary (Jan 31, 2011)

Havnt been able to find anyplace online that ships the higher strength h202 other than nutrilife and I hate nutrilife, tried to talk to the owner about sm90. It was like talking to a goddamn secret fuckin agent man.


----------



## MediMary (Jan 31, 2011)

Mad Farmer





http://www.lonestarhydroponics.com/product-p/mfoxyg.htm
( Note: This is a hazardous matierial and consequently shipping is expensive. )


----------



## poindexterous (Jan 31, 2011)

Geez, that original article says H2O2 is bad for plants and doesn't even offer a usable form of oxygen for the roots? It makes me doubt H2O2.....

Medi, do you now feel that author was wrong based on your own H2O2 research?


----------



## MediMary (Feb 1, 2011)

yes poindex I believe the author was incorrect(or might have been an advertisement for some bacteria/enzyme product. I have seen numerous collegiate studies showing h202 being used in hydroponic applications over the last year.


----------



## kpw555 (Feb 3, 2011)

Good source for h2o2 in the US, and they ship via FedEx.

http://www.dfwx.com/h2o2.htm

I have ordered several times and got just what I wanted in a timely fashion.


----------



## MediMary (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for that kpw55!!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, that looks like a pretty good deal. I can't get that stuff around here.


----------



## MediMary (Feb 6, 2011)

I look back at this thread and laugh, now I realize there are more than one way to do things, here are some great articles on h202.




> Here is some info.
> 
> Hydrogen Peroxide and Horticulture
> By Bryce Fredrickson
> ...





> H2O2: PEROXIDE PLANT PERFECTION
> or Just Another Blonde Moment?
> 
> by IAN MALLEY
> ...





> Using Hydrogen Peroxide in your
> Hydroponics Gardening System
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ferredoxin (Feb 7, 2011)

I picked up a gallon of 35% H2O2 from chemicalbargains.net for around $75 shipped. It is listed as $25/gal, but there are $50+ in shipping and handling fees. That is the case with anywhere on the internet because of the hazardous nature of the 35% stuff. I heard somewhere that maybe your local pool or hot tub store might have the good stuff also. I need to check there.....


----------



## kpw555 (Feb 7, 2011)

I order 4 gallons of 35% at a time from he Guardian of Eden and they cost $150 delivered. That comes out to just $37.50 a gallon delivered to my doorstep.


----------



## PetFlora (Feb 7, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Where can you buy higher percentage h2o2? I've looked around some, but don't see it really.


I get mine (35% food grade) from Guardian of Eden out of Texas. 

I don't use it in my nute rez as I keep it chilled. I do use it as a part of my cleaning regimin. I mix a spray bottle with colloidal silver and H2O2 and spray everything I bring into my home. I frequently clean my cell phone, key pad, door kobs...

Make sure you dilute 1:11- one ounce H2O2 to 11 ounces of distilled/RO water= 3%


----------



## Medi 1 (Feb 7, 2011)

H2o2, baking soda(sodium-bicarbonate) chlorine, chloamines all kill microbial fungi


----------

